# iTunes refund / customer services weirdness



## mrs quoad (Dec 14, 2012)

Original query or complaint said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have no idea what happened, but when looking at my 'downloading' window, I noticed that the HD *and* SD versions of Marnie were downloading. I instantly stopped the HD download (after only a megabyte or two). As it's only for the gym, for watching on my iPhone, I have no use for the HD version. I have not downloaded it, and have paid for / downloaded the SD version. Could the HD version possibly be refunded?
> 
> ...


 



			
				Reply no.1 said:
			
		

> Dear Quoad,
> 
> I've carefully considered your request for a refund. While I understand this purchase was unintentional, your iTunes Store history shows a previous refund for a similar issue on April 02, 2011. Because the iTunes Store has already made an exception to the Terms of Sale for you, I cannot grant you a refund for this purchase.
> 
> ...


 



			
				my response said:
			
		

> Hi Chanel,
> 
> To clarify - so I'll be paying for the same item (once downloaded, once not downloaded) twice? Because of a similar issue over 18 months ago?
> 
> ...


 



			
				Reply no.2 said:
			
		

> Hi Quoad,
> 
> Good day! Thank you for contacting iTunes Store Support. I'm Jeanette and it's a great pleasure to assist you with your concern.
> 
> ...


 

The email then continues in quite an apologetic / informative / supportive way for another paragraph or three, and I've just had a follow-up email reiterating that they're working on it / the refund'll arrive in the next coupla days.

Someone having a bad day at the office?!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 16, 2012)

This is Jeanette again, your iTunes Store advisor. I wanted to say that you are very welcome. I am beyond grateful for sharing your time and for giving me the opportunity to assist you. I am happy to know that you are pleased with the refund that was processed in your account. I have been fortunate to work with outstanding individuals like yourself and would consider it an honor to help you with any of your issue.  


?!?!?

It continues, too


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2012)

"Beyond grateful"


----------



## pesh (Dec 16, 2012)

i can't believe people are paying £3.50 to watch a 50 year old film on their phone at the gym...


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 17, 2012)

editor said:


> "Beyond grateful"


"Outstanding individuals like yourself" ?! 


pesh said:


> i can't believe people are paying £3.50 to watch a 50 year old film on their phone at the gym...


£2.50 for the SD version  You think it'd be more excusable if it was *recent* films? 

And, tbf, I'm spending £2.50 so's I actually do 2hrs of cardio. I've tried music of all sorts; and the only things that'll sustain my interest that long are a full rugby union international, or a decent film.

(Having said that, I might renew a Netflix subscription...)


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2012)

Bone her.


----------

